# Opinion: Rainshadow Eternity 2 fly rod blanks



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I like it in the 5 and 6 wt; they are great. The 5 is very fast, accurate and strong. I've put many decent sized tarpon and snook on that rod. However, it did just break on me after a buddy lead checked it. But my buddy has snapped his 6wt twice, once in a door, and another time trying to lift a 20lb tarpon out of a gators mouth. Batson sent him replacement sections very quickly.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

If you go to the sticky at the top, *All Things Rod Building*, BayStYat has built a couple of them. Also have a look at Epic rods; he built one of those as well.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Blue Zone, good idea... I posted in that section. Hopefully, Bay will respond, haven't seen him online much lately.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

paint it black said:


> I like it in the 5 and 6 wt; they are great. The 5 is very fast, accurate and strong. I've put many decent sized tarpon and snook on that rod. However, it did just break on me after a buddy lead checked it. But my buddy has snapped his 6wt twice, once in a door, and another time trying to lift a 20lb tarpon out of a gators mouth. Batson sent him replacement sections very quickly.


Have you fished a 7, 8 or 9? I'm really interested in these blanks, but there really isn't any info out on the web.... I plan on using this rod casting to mangrove shorelines, so I want something that loads easily for short casts, but have some backbone. I'm a novice to intermediate caster, I find a orvis helios easier to load and cast shorter distances than a loomis nrx. I like what I've heard about he scott meridian 8'4" 8wt and like the thought of a factory warranty, but as a rod builder I cannot justify dropping 800 or more on a factory rod. I've built some helios' for myself in the past, but since than the cost of the blank has gone up $100.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

TFO sells just blanks and you can't beat their warranty. TicrX might work for you.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

View attachment 4885

Baystyat built me my 5wt E2. Love it, super fast and accurate. Decent backbone. I would love to try out a 7 from them


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Abgautier, Does it load easily? How does it cast at close range?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

yea loads super quick barely have to have any line out to make accurate casts. I have SA bonefish on mine.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I ordered up the 7wt, I'll build it and let you know what I think....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

browndogrods said:


> I'm looking to build a 8wt for the winter and was looking for something a bit different and less costly than the Helios 2 I built last winter. I don't mind spending $400 on a blank, but could put the money saved to better use. I know some of you are rod builders, has anyone built up fly rod on the Rainshadow Eternity 2 fly blanks? Looking for some feedback to action, weight, and maybe comparison. There is limited information on the web.
> 
> Thanks


What is the action you are looking for, what weight size, size of flies, targeted species and fishing conditions?


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Close range, Fast tip with backbone for fishing the mangrove shorelines. Snook, baby tarpon, reds. 7 wt is what we primarily fish with. We fish from my skiff, but I'm looking for something for the modified "poling" canoe in NMZ's around the ENP. I really like how the Helios casts, but I want something on the cheaper side, but same feel (or close....tall order!) bc all hell breaks loose sometimes when we are both standing on raised decks, one poling the other fishing.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This is what you are looking for! 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/fs-7wt-recon-and-hydros-sl-iv.42619/


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

browndogrods said:


> I'm looking to build a 8wt for the winter and was looking for something a bit different and less costly than the Helios 2 I built last winter. I don't mind spending $400 on a blank, but could put the money saved to better use. I know some of you are rod builders, has anyone built up fly rod on the Rainshadow Eternity 2 fly blanks? Looking for some feedback to action, weight, and maybe comparison. There is limited information on the web.
> 
> Thanks


They are great durable blanks with a nice action, the only drawback is weight. With that being said the are very durable and get the job done.


----------

